# autosmart red 7



## justina3

Whats this all about then, seen a few different posts flying around facebook hard to tell from facebook is it a wheel cleaner or a iron remover 

anyone from the powers to be in Autosmart care to let us in on the secret. 

:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Interesting


----------



## justina3

this is what i seen on facebook

the other pictures shows the wheel bleeding of iron so i got a bit confused as to what it is.


----------



## Franzpan

Think its a bleeding fallout remover. Looks to be marketed as a wheel cleaner though.


----------



## Toto

Been testing this for a few months now.
Its been marketed as a wheel cleaner but yes can be used as a bleeding fallout remover.
I find it similar to the wolf's product version not as thick as valet-pro and smells quite nice.


----------



## justina3

Toto said:


> Been testing this for a few months now.
> Its been marketed as a wheel cleaner but yes can be used as a bleeding fallout remover.
> I find it similar to the wolf's product version not as thick as valet-pro and smells quite nice.


how does it fair as a wheel cleaner i currently use there smart wheels which does all i need, but would be handy to have fallout and cleaner in one


----------



## Toto

justina3 said:


> how does it fair as a wheel cleaner i currently use there smart wheels which does all i need, but would be handy to have fallout and cleaner in one


As a dedicated wheel cleaner i would chose smart wheels. I use Red 7 mainly as a fallout remover but it works well on wheels as a fallout remover.


----------



## realist

When will this be on sale? The last thread on this got taken down just when it was getting interesting.


----------



## Rayaan

The one product that Autosmart needed in their range! 

Perfect!


----------



## Toto

realist said:


> When will this be on sale? The last thread on this got taken down just when it was getting interesting.


March I was told .


----------



## Kickasskev

Just got mine an hour ago........ Still yet to try out


----------



## realist

Got mine today and it works really well £25/5 litres, why would you buy any other bleeding fall out remover, probably even cheaper if you get 25litres:thumb:


----------



## adjones

realist said:


> Got mine today and it works really well £25/5 litres, why would you buy any other bleeding fall out remover, probably even cheaper if you get 25litres:thumb:


Maybe because it is cheap for a reason! Expensive ingredients and cheap product can only be achieved one way. AS will argue but they argued that this product class was pointless and said they'd never do one. Look how that worked out!


----------



## realist

It works really well, better than the others I have tried, I would suggest that the mark up on the competition is why they are more expensive and their sales are going to take a kicking now this is on the market.


----------



## MDC250

adjones said:


> Maybe because it is cheap for a reason! Expensive ingredients and cheap product can only be achieved one way. AS will argue but they argued that this product class was pointless and said they'd never do one. Look how that worked out!


Economies of scale?



All they've done is listen to their customer base and react to demand, shame it wasn't sooner but there we go its here now


----------



## chrisc

adjones said:


> Maybe because it is cheap for a reason! Expensive ingredients and cheap product can only be achieved one way. AS will argue but they argued that this product class was pointless and said they'd never do one. Look how that worked out!


Would say it's buying power you seen size of there tanks etc


----------



## realist

They make it, unlike the most of the competition who are merely fancy re-bottlers who buy it in.


----------



## Kickasskev

I was mega disappointed with my purchase of Angel Wax Revelation,that was my first try of a bleeding fall out remover and it never even touched what I wanted moving, tried several cars with it too, it bled but thats all,even applied a second coat before rinsing with no joy, not sure if there was a bad batch, so now I have this I will compare hopefully I get better results than the 0 results I got from that!


----------



## Kimo

So are people saying AS is good because it bleeds? Or have they followed it up with a tried and tested one after to check its effectiveness?


----------



## Rayaan

Kimo said:


> So are people saying AS is good because it bleeds? Or have they followed it up with a tried and tested one after to check its effectiveness?


Looking at the before and after pics on wheels without any agitation there's no doubt that it works well. The beSt one I've tried is KKD ferrum. It's cheaper and better than iron x but I don't mind if red 7 takes longer to work as its even cheaper than that


----------



## Kimo

Rayaan said:


> Looking at the before and after pics on wheels without any agitation there's no doubt that it works well. The beSt one I've tried is KKD ferrum. It's cheaper and better than iron x but I don't mind if red 7 takes longer to work as its even cheaper than that


You mean it bleeds more than iron x or removes fallout better?


----------



## The Doctor

I can tell you it works because when i clean my wheels with it if I spray some more on it doesn't bleed.


----------



## GJM

Dubious, read some rave AS reviews on here, more recently about Topaz, found it to be very average.

Yes easy to apply and to remove but think that shows in the results, it's not a bad product just not as good as made out I felt.

The people who say it lasts must keep car in a garage and take out in the dry to run a fresh hose over it to watch it bead

Test the red on a badly contaminated wheel preferably with baked on brake pad, then judge.


----------



## TonyHill

Is it solely for use on wheels or can it be used on bodywork like other fallout removers??


----------



## MDC250

GJM said:


> Test the red on a badly contaminated wheel preferably with baked on brake pad, then judge.


Not the most economical way of using a fallout remover 

I'd always get as much crud/contaminant off as possible prior to applying any decon product.


----------



## Kimo

MDC250 said:


> Not the most economical way of using a fallout remover
> 
> I'd always get as much crud/contaminant off as possible prior to applying any decon product.


It's marketed as a wheel cleaner rather than a fall out remover so shouldn't be an issue tbh


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kimo said:


> It's marketed as a wheel cleaner rather than a fall out remover so shouldn't be an issue tbh


Yeah ive seen the same, marketed as a wheel cleaner but then people have said its good for use on all surfaces

I'd like a d-efinitive answer from AS as to whether this is safe on paint as a dedicated fallout remover before I thin about using it in this way


----------



## adjones

Great. Late to the party and bring a cheap ass product. Just opening the floodgates for others to do the same thing and, in no time at all, the normal standard will be crap.


----------



## realist

It's safe on paint, I used it yesterday on wheels that hadn't been cleaned for 2 months, one wheel had a seized calliper last month, they were minging, sprayed on and blasted off. Left them clean and no brushing required. Yes they're late to the game, yes they said they wouldn't make one. They're allowed to change they're minds and admit they're wrong. It's better than others I've tried and a lot cheaper. Look out fancy rebottlers, they're coming for you:lol:


----------



## The Doctor

Hereisphilly said:


> Yeah ive seen the same, marketed as a wheel cleaner but then people have said its good for use on all surfaces
> 
> I'd like a d-efinitive answer from AS as to whether this is safe on paint as a dedicated fallout remover before I thin about using it in this way


It is perfectly safe for paint or any surface for that matter. What do you think the difference is between the paint on a wheel and the paint on the body?

The only reason it is marketed as a wheel cleaner and not a fallout remover is because the market is much bigger for a wheel cleaner.

If your still not satisfied then the label tells you it is ideal for removing industrial fallout.


----------



## Rayaan

Kimo said:


> You mean it bleeds more than iron x or removes fallout better?


It bleeds better - fallout removal is the same. I dont think there is actually a product which beats Iron X in terms of fallout removal but KKD matches it.

The fact that KKD is cheaper makes it a better product overall although performance is the same.

Im interested to find out how good the Red 7 is compared to KKD.


----------



## Kimo

Rayaan said:


> It bleeds better - fallout removal is the same. I dont think there is actually a product which beats Iron X in terms of fallout removal but KKD matches it.
> 
> The fact that KKD is cheaper makes it a better product overall although performance is the same.
> 
> Im interested to find out how good the Red 7 is compared to KKD.


Bleeding isn't a sign of removing fall out though

It's a gimmick in a lot of cases that just changes for no reason unlike the proper fall out removers which only bleed when in contact with fall out


----------



## fatdazza

Kimo said:


> Bleeding isn't a sign of removing fall out though
> 
> It's a gimmick in a lot of cases that just changes for no reason unlike the proper fall out removers which only bleed when in contact with fall out


Which fall out removers are you aware of that "bleed for no reason"? Quite a sweeping statement - I am not sure that there are "a lot" that do this.

Thanks.


----------



## Rayaan

Kimo said:


> Bleeding isn't a sign of removing fall out though
> 
> It's a gimmick in a lot of cases that just changes for no reason unlike the proper fall out removers which only bleed when in contact with fall out


Like I said, KKD bleeds better but fallout removal is the same as Iron X.

I wonder how good the Red 7 is. Will find out soon!


----------



## Kickasskev

Still had to revert back to acid to make my wheels mint, but the effect looked good.

2 attempts and agitation

Then used acid lol so defeats the object relly

Will upload pics later.


----------



## BellUK

My video of Red7


----------



## Kickasskev

BellUK said:


> My video of Red7


That wheel wasn't even dirty?

Red 7 is a wheel cleaner, give it a challenge


----------



## Kickasskev

As stated above here are my results from today on a Jaguar XF



After a few minutes its was well at work



Another minute later and it was ready to come off



Blasted it all off



Doesn't look to bad from a distance, but when up close it was still pittered



So another application was put on & I waited a few mins and agitated, I forgot to take a photo afterwards as I was peed off it hadn't all come off and went for the acid.



This was the back wheel after 2 applications and no agitation



and this is the front wheel again after acid and the tyre dressed



Now after that I done the paint work and again it took 2 applications and the second was agitated with my finger to help ease off the contamination, in the end I did have to get the clay bar out.

So conclusion

After approx £5's worth of Red 7 on the car I was still reverting back to the standard methods to remove the contamination.

5 out of 10 for me and is on par with Angel Wax Revelation

Hope this helps a little on your decision wether to buy or not.
On the video posted above the stuff is ideal as there is very little dirt, any heavily soiled wheels and it wont work well!


----------



## AllenF

Jezzxus
Use a decent wheel cleaner and chuck some ****ing blackcurrent over it 
Gives the same effect a lot cheaper


----------



## AllenF

I give up......... I'm too old and too ill for this ****


----------



## MDC250

AllenF said:


> I give up......... I'm too old and too ill for this ****


Have you been drinking it Allen?


----------



## Rayaan

Kickasskev said:


> As stated above here are my results from today on a Jaguar XF
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes its was well at work
> 
> 
> 
> Another minute later and it was ready to come off
> 
> 
> 
> Blasted it all off
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look to bad from a distance, but when up close it was still pittered
> 
> 
> 
> So another application was put on & I waited a few mins and agitated, I forgot to take a photo afterwards as I was peed off it hadn't all come off and went for the acid.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the back wheel after 2 applications and no agitation
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the front wheel again after acid and the tyre dressed
> 
> 
> 
> Now after that I done the paint work and again it took 2 applications and the second was agitated with my finger to help ease off the contamination, in the end I did have to get the clay bar out.
> 
> So conclusion
> 
> After approx £5's worth of Red 7 on the car I was still reverting back to the standard methods to remove the contamination.
> 
> 5 out of 10 for me and is on par with Angel Wax Revelation
> 
> Hope this helps a little on your decision wether to buy or not.
> On the video posted above the stuff is ideal as there is very little dirt, any heavily soiled wheels and it wont work well!


honestly I think iron x would have trouble with that too. That wheel looks like it hasn't been washed in like 5k miles.

Was the black stuff baked on brake dust? Cos if so then yeah iron x wouldn't have removed it. BH Korrosol has issues with baked on brake dust too and IMO only things like wonder wheels removes baked on stuff


----------



## realist

I don't think this product will be used by detailers/valeters on a daily basis, more as a demo for customers. I think all these types of product are a bit of a gimmick that hobbyist/enthusiasts like to use and this one works better than most and cheaper than all. At least 2 of the competitors are running "deals" that still aren't as cheap as Red7, I'm sure there will be more, they're running scared:lol:


----------



## Rayaan

I think the actual aim of this product is to remove iron before it turns into rust and expands the paint. Iron and in oxide are completely different things so I don't think it would touch iron oxide


----------

